

How I Turned a $50 Idea Into a $5000/Month Business - CommitPush
http://ericazizian.com/how-i-turned-a-50-idea-into-a-5000month-business-short/

======
lignuist
So you are basically proud of retrieving money on the back of an underpaid 16
year old developer?

~~~
infinii
The idea behind pinpioneer didn't come from the 16yo. The 16yo is apparently a
good programmer and was hired to do the development of this product.

Did you write the Chairman of McDonald's to ask the same question because they
have employed millions of teenagers in their business?

~~~
lignuist
> Did you write the Chairman of McDonald's to ask the same question because
> they have employed millions of teenagers in their business?

Whoever reports great profit and employs people while underpaying them, has to
expect the same reaction from me. McDonald's in general is not a company, I
have a lot of respect for.

If the author would have reported, that he turned his cheap idea into profit
by implementing it by himself, or by paying reasonable wages, I would
definitely show more respect.

------
dewey
No proof, so it kinda looks like you are just advertising your app through
this blog post with no "real" information.

------
digitalengineer
Looks like you took care of a real problem some companies have. Just one
question: Where do the origional photo's come from? From other pinterest
users? Because I think you said you add a watermark to the images, right?
Won't that cause copyright issues?

------
maxk42
Please don't upvote blogspam.

